# my wader sprang a leak.



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

this will be the third leak these waders have had. my old neoprene waders. suppose I''ll fix them. or maybe pull a bread bag over my foot so it doesnt get wet.


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

hahahahahahaha! 

My Mom used to make us put bread bags on our feet inside our boots in the winter! 

Aaaaaaa......Childhood FLASHBACK!


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

so i was making this sandwich ( fried salami w/cheese), used up the last piece of bread and thought about your holy waders....

I saved you the bag... Wonderbread alright?


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds like its time for new waders.

I got a leak in the beginning of November. I hate leaks. It was actually a big rip, but so far my homemade patch is holding up.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

spinning said:


> hahahahahahaha!
> 
> My Mom used to make us put bread bags on our feet inside our boots in the winter!
> 
> Aaaaaaa......Childhood FLASHBACK!


same here - we used to put them on to go sledding


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

just get some aquaseal and smear some over the hole


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Never really understood the plastic bag on your feet when you were putting on boots. Let's see, kids run around and sweat, so the plastic bag hold in the sweat and soaks your socks anyway, and you still wind up with wet, cold feet. IF your neopren is leaking, just invest in new one's and I am sure they will last just as long as your old ones did. I would say it's time to get new one's. Nothging worse than wet feet, or body and out in the cold trying to fish. Good luck.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Aquaseal is the best! If you have any leaks, just turn your waders inside-out in the shower and fill em up with water. It can help find the leak if you dont know exactly where it's at.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Man up and wet wade!!!
its not bad until you get waist deep

nah I feel your pain, I need to get a new pair mine have I think worn thin, there are no "leaks" but all the seams are worn to the point that after a few hours I need to change into dry stuff.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

There is actually a trick with rubbing alcohol. I am not quite sure how it goes but I believe you either just rub some rubbing alcohol on your waders and wherever the hole is is where the alcohol turns white, or you put some water on the waders than put on the rubbing alcohol.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

peple of the perch said:


> There is actually a trick with rubbing alcohol. I am not quite sure how it goes but I believe you either just rub some rubbing alcohol on your waders and wherever the hole is is where the alcohol turns white, or you put some water on the waders than put on the rubbing alcohol.



You've got the right idea Peple. The Simms website has some great instructional videos on how to locate leaks in your waders and then repair them. http://www.simmsfishing.com/site/gallery/gallery_display.html?gallery_id=00006 (The third video from this Simms page shows how to locate leaks in your waders using alcohol) To locate small leaks in your breathable waders, turn them inside out and spray them down with isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol. After wetting the material with the alcohol, the leaking areas should appear and remain darker. You then apply Aqua Seal to the darkened areas. I do not know if this same concept works for neoprene waders though. It shouldn't hurt to try though.

John


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah, we used bread bags as kids, too. which is what made me think of it.

I know where the leak is, its on a seam. normally I use superglue. but this split is pretty big. I already resewed it, I think I'll will try the aquaseal. these waders are 17 years old. good pair of waders theyve been.

used to wet wade in icy water as a kid. cant do it anymore.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

GORILLA TAPE for a quick fix.

I got a puncture about the size of a pencil. 1/2" X 1/2" tape, heat mildly with your wife's hair dryer
then a larger one say - 1"X1", heat up again & mine has been holding for 2 years now.

2 things hold the world together,

Super Glue &
Quack tape.

Nik


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Take your waders into a room with no windows. Turn off the lights and close the door. Use a flashlight and you might be able to find leaks. Its a good first option so you dont have get those nasty waders wet and drip all over your house.

I had about a 1.5" rip next to the seam in the crotch. I took Hodgeman wader repair goo (whatever its called) and a piece of panty hose. I loaded the rip with the goo, shoved a 2"x1" piece of panty hose in there, loaded some more goo in it, and then put some goo on the exterior of the waders over the rip. Let it dry for about 36 hours, and wa-la, good as new again. This just happened in November, and I've used them 3 times since then. So far so good.


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Soapy water in a squirt bottle and a shop vac on blow. Hold the wader around the vacuum tube and blow them up. Once you find the hole use aquaseal.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Great idea with the shop vac!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

uh, I know where the leak is. I just have to fix it. I went out today with a garbage bag over the one leg but underneath the wader. it worked pretty well. I'll do it again tomorrow, and fix the leak saturday since I'm not heading out till sunday again. I have to find aqua seal.


----------

